

Grub with YC alumni during interview week - eddylu
https://www.grubwith.us/san-francisco

======
ryanb
I did a GWU in Palo Alto last week and it was a cool experience. The group of
people was interesting - it included YC alums, VC's, and engineers and
designers of all kinds, but most importantly everyone was welcoming and
genuinely interested in meeting new people.

------
chrischen
I did a grub during the interviews for the Winter 2011 batch and it was really
helpful meeting the alumni but more importantly, the other interviewees.

